# Sabine River



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Went to the Sabine River with my son today. Fished for about 4 hrs and come home with 2 limits of white bass. I just could not catch a fish on a lure, but live crawfish didnt last long in the water. Talked to a few guys at the ramp and they couldnt catch anything on lures either. All the females were still full of eggs.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

we're u finding crawfish these days? besides ones to cook. we use to have some good holes to sain but now all gone.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the river above the Logansport bridge as hot as it was years ago. That was once the best sand bass (barfish or white bass fishing) in the USA.
Funny how they love crawfish when that is not in their open water diet. Sort of like us ******** eat sushi.


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

With all the rain we have had this winter you can find them in any ditch up and down the highway.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A peeled crawfish will catch a white bass in the muddiest of waters during the spring spawning run. White bass will often be plentiful in the creeks now, but never touch a lure, or even minnows when the water is very muddy.
They work well live, but take a live one and peel it, put it on a gold Aberdeen hook with a split shot and it is the deadliest white bass bait there is.


----------



## menefreghista (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep, I fish the Sabine every year for whites and this year all I could catch was a a Native Texas Black Bass and one White. Did it on a lure as live crawfish were nowhere to be found.

This year........3 hours......:headknock

















Last year........2 hours.......:cheers:


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I was out there as well today and found it slow to start, but once we found 'em it was on like Donkey Kong! Took my neighbor kid and my good friend Trey pictured below. We filled our 3 person limit using RoadRunners tipped with crawfish and hellgramites. Once they started biting good, we stopped tipping the jigs. If it slacked off we just tip the jigs again and all was right with the world again. It was absolutely worth the 6 hr round trip!


----------

